# PS3 and Vista Media Sharing Problem



## Sonnyboy (Jan 17, 2008)

I have a Core 2 Duo PC running XP Home and Vista Ultimate on two separate bootable drives. In addition I have a laptop running XP Home. All systems have WM Player 11 installed. Vista and XP systems separately network well with the laptop.

When media sharing I can see the vista machine in laptop list but not the other way around. Media sharing with the PS3 works well with both XP machines. However, when running vista I am not able to share as the PS3 does not show in the media player sharing list. I am sure it has nothing to do with my netgear DG834gt router because the settings are the same for both XP & Vista. It seems to me that Vista has some quirky security feature that prevents the PS3 from connecting.

Anyone else had this problem and managed to fix it.

Regards


----------



## Sonnyboy (Jan 17, 2008)

Found it. Disabled IPSEC Services and rebooted my router and hey presto media sharing in vista with PS3. Although I had disabled this before and restarted my computer I had not rebooted the router (ie turned it off and on again). This was the important thing on my set up and I missed it.

Funny thing is IPSEC Services do not have to be disabled in XP.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Sonnyboy (Jan 17, 2008)

Well vista has disappeared from PS3 again and I have gone back over everything but still no PS3 sharing ie Vista machine does not show up in PS3 as media server. A very hit and miss affair.

No problems with XP.

It seems that the PS3 and vista are just not compatible yet and that the manufacturers need to sort it. Having said that, I guess that Microsoft are not that interested as this is a PS3/Microsoft issue not an Xbox one.

:down:


----------



## Sonnyboy (Jan 17, 2008)

Has anyone got PS3 (latest firmware) media sharing with Vista Ultimate, on a permanent basis.
Redards


----------



## MickJagger (Aug 4, 2008)

Heres my problem with Vista, WMP11 media sharing to a Sony Play Station 3.

I have correctly configured my computer running Vista Premium for DLNA media sharing. Media Sharing "Default Settings have been chosen which allow for the sharing of all media. In WMP11, all media has been added to the "Library" for sharing.

All required WMP11, network sharing and UPnP services are started automatically and IPSEC Services are disabled. I have configured my Linksys wireless router to have the required open ports in Port Forwarding, McAfee firewall is set to allow WMP11 media sharing, and I have set the Windows firewall to allow "Network Discovery," as seen in the "Network and Sharing Center" window.

The Computer recognizes the PS3 as an "Unknown Device" in the "Media Sharing" window, which I have "Allowed" to share media in my "Private Network." 

I then open the "Network and Sharing Center" window which displays my "Private Network" and "Network Discovery is turned ON under "Sharing and Discovery." In managing my wireless networks, I have merged or eliminated all wireless networks except for my "Private Network."

When I have the PS3 "search for a media server," it usually reports that it "cannot find a media server."

If I then look at the "Network and Sharing Center" window, Vista, for some unknown reason, then changes from my "Private Network" setting, and begins looking for a "Public Network." When it does this, Vista turns OFF "Network Discovery," which causes the PS3 to fail to find the media server (WMP11).

After Vista fails to find a "Public Network," it eventually returns to the "Private Network" and "Network Discovery" usually is turned back ON, but the PS3's search for a media player has failed. This occurs when both the Vista and McAfee firewalls are turned OFF as well, so it should not be a firewall problem.

Does anyone else have this problem with Vista, and does anyone have a solution as to how to stop Vista from searching for a "Public Network???"

Anyone who may have trouble sharing media from Vista, WMP11 to a PS3, please open your "Network and Sharing Center" window when you have the PS3 search for a media server, and report whether Vista searches for a "Public Network" and turns OFF "Network Discovery," causing the PS3 to fail to locate the media server (WMP11).


----------

